# calling Kimmie



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Kimmie,

I was re-reading a post of yours and you mentioned that you saw a video of Alice Medrich (under the Norman Love demo thread). Can you tell me more about it? I would love to see her handle her chocolate garnishes, was that covered?

Thanks, any info. would be interesting.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kimmie, Don't be mad at me.

I had just seen her video at sallys place and though Wendy may enjoy it.

http://www.sallys-place.com/studio/medrich.htm


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

You chimed?

You will find Alice, Norman and others on Julia Child's Lessons with Master Chefs from PBS.

The series is Baking with Julia.

Hopefully, PBS will keep this up for a long long time!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Why would I be mad, CC? The PBS lessons are much more fun don't you think?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I just didn't want you to feel I stepped on your toes


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Not to worry, I always steer clear from big feet!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Wendy, forgot to mention:

Yes, it is nicely covered in her Chocolate raspberry ruffle cake. :lips:


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you, thank-you. Ooh, lots of neat things to look into!


----------

